# Another DIY 3xCree Q5 light



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

here is the housing I made. 
It is 1.5" OD x 0.25" Wall thickness, 6061 Al

10mm base plate/heatsink for MCPCB is "friction fit - 0.1mm oversized - use a hammer" into the housing.

2mm fins for cooling 

Rear plug is some perspex/polycar/plastic stuff I had lying around. Small grub screw holds it in place. Clear for status led. I may use some red led for rear visibility. 

Now I just need the Cutters MR11 kit which is seriously overdue / probably lost in shipping. 
Mounts are salvaged from an old Cateye.


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice switch, how did you make that?


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

*switch*

the switch is made from 3 bits.

1. A chunk of plastic with 2 holes in it . See sketch below. It is about 6mm thick

2. A salvaged clicky switch salvaged from a dead mouse. This is soldered to some cables. then Epoxied into the plastic. This is a tiny little swith about 5mmx5mmx4mm

3. A circular bit of foam. which is contact cement glued to the top of the mouse switch. The top of the clicky switch has a dab of silicone grease to prevent ingress of epoxy, contact cement during the build/gluing process

The whole lot is dipped in liquid plastic coat for waterproofing

The foam is needed to get a nice feel to the clicks. Direct plastic coat ontop of the switch does not work.


----------



## Narajjang (Dec 21, 2006)

Very nice work! 
Heatstroke

Can you post detail dimensions of your case?
I want to make light as your design.
I need detail dimensions...outside diameter, inside diameter, length...ect.

If you post detail dimensions and cross section view....it will be very much helpful to me.
Thank you, Heatstroke.


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice job, but put more photos, please...

Greeting - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

Dimensions ? LOL, this was back yard engineering, ie. machine it till it fits and looks good. 
I guess I better measure it up and then I'll sketch it up for you with dimensions.


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

*Sketch*

Here is a quick drawing....


----------



## chrism (Jan 27, 2004)

That has to be one of the nicest housings I've seen. How I wish I had access to machining facilities!


----------



## Narajjang (Dec 21, 2006)

Thank you very much, Heatstroke.
I will make housing as your way...

Thanks again for your posting~!


----------



## ovlovder (Oct 23, 2007)

Man, is everyone a fricking machinist?


----------



## achesalot (Nov 8, 2005)

Looks great so far!


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

Only the Real Men are ;-)


----------



## ovlovder (Oct 23, 2007)

heatstroke said:


> Only the Real Men are ;-)


ooooh, I understand...


----------



## eddielee70 (Dec 28, 2006)

would you want to make more of these housing to sell? for those of us that aren't as smart with lathe machine.


----------



## ovlovder (Oct 23, 2007)

eddielee70 said:


> would you want to make more of these housing to sell? for those of us that aren't as smart with lathe machine.


Id likely buy one as well....


----------



## Narajjang (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks to you, Heatstroke...
I made proto-type of my LED light case.


----------



## ovlovder (Oct 23, 2007)

Narajjang said:


> Thanks to you, Heatstroke...
> I made proto-type of my LED light case.


 When you have these for sale, let me know.


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi, *Narajjang* Where did you get that housing??  I want one 

An Nyung Ha Se Yo - Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Here's a question: Does the housing need to be that thick? I'm making something similar, but was thinking of turning the housing down to 0.125" wall. Any reason to keep it thicker? If you have a heatsink bonded to the LED board, and use some Arctic Silver or similar thermal paste between the heatsink and the housing, shouldn't a thinner, lighter housing be sufficient for cooling? Just curious...


----------



## Narajjang (Dec 21, 2006)

dnlwthrn said:


> Here's a question: Does the housing need to be that thick? I'm making something similar, but was thinking of turning the housing down to 0.125" wall. Any reason to keep it thicker? If you have a heatsink bonded to the LED board, and use some Arctic Silver or similar thermal paste between the heatsink and the housing, shouldn't a thinner, lighter housing be sufficient for cooling? Just curious...


Well...
This is proto-type.
So, some modification will be added.
The thickness of wall is 5mm and I will use 2mm diameter screw to connect front ring and main body.
The thinner wall is lighter....but I think screw jointing area of main body will be weak.
To make less weight housing, I will made housing more shorter than now instead of thinning the wall,


----------



## Narajjang (Dec 21, 2006)

msxtr said:


> Hi, *Narajjang* Where did you get that housing??  I want one
> 
> An Nyung Ha Se Yo - Greetings - Saludos
> 
> msxtr


  Hello, msxtr~~
I made it at local turnery by lathe.
I add some modification to Heatstoke's sketch.
And this is proto-type. It is incomplete.
When I make complete one, I will show you

Saludos~~~


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Narajjang said:


> Hello, msxtr~~
> I made it at local turnery by lathe.
> I add some modification to Heatstoke's sketch.
> And this is proto-type. It is incomplete.
> ...


Hi, I already are waiting with anxiety...:ihih:

An Nyung Ha Se Yo 

msxtr


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

looks really good. Might be a bit heavy though for a helmet mount ? The thing I like about the screw on cap is the ability to get the wall thickness down. 
The first one weighs about 110g all in (excl cable) 

I did a quick bit of research on the web about computer heat sinks - which led to the small fins on mine - 2mm x5 x2 (approximately) I was not comfortable with thinner than 2 mm cause I did not think it would take a drop very well. 


I am now on the 2nd version. Little change from V1 but with now a switch similar to what you have there built into the back of the light. I am also shaving off a bit from the length and reducing the length to 40mm.


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

Sorry chaps - but I am 1/2 way round the world with limited pipestock and even more limited skill on my hobby lathe. 
I am practicing and if I am ever able to turn these out in < 1 hr a piece I'd consider it.


----------



## Narajjang (Dec 21, 2006)

heatstroke said:


> looks really good. Might be a bit heavy though for a helmet mount ? The thing I like about the screw on cap is the ability to get the wall thickness down.
> The first one weighs about 110g all in (excl cable)
> 
> I did a quick bit of research on the web about computer heat sinks - which led to the small fins on mine - 2mm x5 x2 (approximately) I was not comfortable with thinner than 2 mm cause I did not think it would take a drop very well.
> ...


Yes, It is heavy for helmet mount.
The weight of my housing is about 220g.(incl all inner parts, mount)

I'm on 2nd version, too. The 2nd version has larger inner diameter on posterior chamber, shorter length to reduce total weight.
I expect the 2nd version weight will be about 180g.

The 180g weight is still heavy for helmet mount.
But I will use this light on handle-bar only. And another double P4 light will be used on helmet. (I already made it two month before.)

And Dinotte 600's weight is 200g!(only head part)

So, I think triple LED light's weight 180g is not heavy for handle-bar use.


----------



## muddyduck (Jun 10, 2007)

*I have 2 600L's*

double post


----------



## muddyduck (Jun 10, 2007)

> And Dinotte 600's weight is 200g!(only head part)


My scale (calibrated and accurate to 0.1g) says they are 144 and 146 grams for the head unit only; helmet mount adds ~20g with uncut straps.

That 200g number is high and needs to be updated. I have no affiliation with the company, I'm just not sure why the number is so out of whack.


----------



## Narajjang (Dec 21, 2006)

Well...
The spec. on Dinotte's homepage...they say the weight of light engine is 200g.
I guess this weight is incl. handle-bar mount not only head unit.


----------



## muddyduck (Jun 10, 2007)

Weight of the handlebar mount was ~45g.

Really beefy mount (doubled as a guide for an emergency bar cutting session)


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

*MKii and MKiv*

or 1500 lumens .. 
been churning these out for some of my local riding buddies. 
just waiting for the cutters kit to arrive.

switch has now been moved to the back plate . 
MKiii is already in action


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Looking good Heatstroke! I knew there had to be somebody else out there making chips fly.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

I've got one made as well, just not pretty (in fact, I'm almost ashamed to show it). However, I'm working on a drawing for a revised version that will be done on the CNC instead of by hand (I'm not a machinist). We'll see how that turns out. I'll try to get some photos of (ugly) version 1 at lunch today. First run with it will be tonight on the way home from work...


----------



## operator (Feb 22, 2007)

Can't wait to purchase one of these...


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

Dang, I sure wish I had a lathe or something. Nice work, heatstroke, it looks great!


----------



## MoMaTo (Nov 26, 2007)

heatstroke said:


> The whole lot is dipped in liquid plastic coat for waterproofing


what is this coat called in a little more tech terms?

Wanna make one too, looks very nice


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

try harbour freight or lowes : it is called plasti dip.
i found a spray version of what I used : 
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=47343


----------



## p97z (Dec 19, 2006)

This looks great! Excellent job!


----------



## super-fast (Sep 28, 2006)

But I don't think Plasti Dip is fine for your heat transfer to the outside world. The rubber layer is a very good insulator.


----------



## achesalot (Nov 8, 2005)

super-fast said:


> But I don't think Plasti Dip is fine for your heat transfer to the outside world. The rubber layer is a very good insulator.


I'll have to second that, if you're coating the whole light body with it.


----------



## MoMaTo (Nov 26, 2007)

Ah yes, I only intended to coat the switch as noted in the original post 

Note alsot hat _people _ cannot tolerate to be coated in liquid gold.......!


----------



## AeR0 (Jun 30, 2007)

anyone makiing these and selling these? they are beautiful... and i would love a dual setup for my bike. please PM me if so

thanks!


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I'll PM ya when I get my triple XP-G done.


----------

